# Maybe a silly question about lighting for a cage...



## jburgess (Mar 23, 2011)

Was wondering if a uva/uvb bulb over an enclosure would help with health? Reptiles, birds, humans... all need the sun to be happy and healthy... why not a mouse? i know they are mostly active during dawn/dusk... but they would come out here and there during the day in the wild.... i know weird question but i was just wondering... i tried to google it but nothing came up.... thanx everyone


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Mice prefer it actually darker than to be in full light, they have those bulbs overhead in pet shops thats really to sell them so the customer can see them a room light is sufficent really.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

No, mice do not require any lights in their enclosures. Flourescent tubes ommit something (I don`t know the technical term for it) and they also get warm, so neither is good for mice. Mice need 12 hours daylight, 12 hours darkness and they relate to that in terms of their body-clocks, just as we do.


----------



## jburgess (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanx everyone! sounds good!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Not an answer to your question, but related:

Red Light:
"The poor vision of mice makes them unable to detect color and red light is often used to observe animals during the dark cycle."
http://research.uiowa.edu/animal/?get=mouse

Just use a red light-bulb as a single light source at night and you will be able to observe your mice and watch their natural behaviour, while they are unable to detect you and are not shy at all.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------

